# Hello



## Tglaub (Dec 29, 2003)

Just introducing myself. New to this forum. 
I have three cats. Two dogs, many fish and pet rats.


----------



## tio (Dec 18, 2003)

You are animal lover. Hehe, I wonder how your cats live together with the pet rats... Anyway, welcome to Cat Forum.


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Welcome to the forum! I have two rats myself. They make great pets!


----------



## stormy (Dec 7, 2003)

hi and welcome!!!!
sounds like you have a great bunch of pets!!!
i used to have pet rats, they are soo sweet!!!
i'm afraid to have them now as i don't trust the ferrets around them!! @@$$


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum, I too wonder how the rats are with the cats! :wink:


----------



## maymariya (Sep 27, 2003)

Hello and welcome to our forum! It must get pretty tough with all those pets sometimes, huh? But just check out Zalensias signature, now that's a lot of pets! ( no offense Zalensia!)


----------



## Lilly (Nov 8, 2003)

Hi and welcome!


----------

